# ***RECALL*** DEWALT DW744 Jobsite Table Saws



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

Here ya go gents.. Click on the PDF link


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm surprised at the number of recalls of late by Dewalt. They need to step it up.:furious:


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Take a look at Black and Decker stock and you see why they are cutting corners. They are getting hammered by Home Depot and Lowes their two biggest customers. If people don't buy there, Black and Decker has it rough. The stock is down $30 a share in just the past year.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I guess, so much for filling out the warranty info "so we can notify you of any safety issues", uh? I bet they didn't forget to harvest the marketing info though.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

jiffy said:


> I'm surprised at the number of recalls of late by Dewalt. They need to step it up.:furious:


 They seem to be following the same strategy that killed the old Black and Decker. They just kept getting poorer and poorer quality, chasing after cheap prices and consumer market share, until the just completely lost the trade business, That is when the rebranded their trade quality tools to Dewalt, which was a B & D company dealing in serious industrial tools. Now it looks like dejavu.


----------

